# Dial Caliper Repair Service



## canerodscom

Hi folks,

Though I hate to admit it, I dropped my nicest set of Mitutoyo dial calipers.  They obviously jumped a tooth or two since the "zero" point of the dial is now upside down.  More problematic than that is that sliding the calipers open and closed is now much stiffer than it should be.

Long Island Indicator does not work on dial calipers according to their website.  Might you suggest another source for repair work?  

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Holescreek

Fix them yourself, nothing to it.  Use a very fine Arkansas oil stone to remove any burrs they may have acquired and use a paper clip to re-time the needle. The unbent paperclip gets pushed into the slot to the left of the dial and up to separate the gear from the rack (it's on a spring).  A couple of pokes while moving the dial usually does the trick.

Hold the calipers up in front of a bright light and check that there is no separation between the jaws, if there is then adjust the gib screws on top to realign them.


----------



## kd4gij

Did you read this page on long island's page.

http://longislandindicator.com/p44.html

If you do not want to try and fix them check out this page.

http://longislandindicator.com/p76.html


----------



## canerodscom

Thanks folks

I have done my best and helped the problems, but they still are not like new. 

I will call some of the places referenced on the last link. 

Harry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astjp2

I have done well by this guy...He has repaired my B&S calipers, 1 Alina and 1 Compac indicator after I have dropped them.  His name is Mark.  Tim
M.R. TOOL REPAIR SERVICE
269 LANCASTER DR
CRYSTAL LAKE  IL 60014
mrtool2010@hotmail.com


----------



## canerodscom

Thanks for sending Mark's information.

Harry


----------



## 4GSR

Harry,

These people are a little closer to you.  I've used them for lots of dial indicator repair at one of my past employers.

http://www.texasindicator.com/

Ken

Edit:  here's a couple more places in the Houston area.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...rvices&usg=AFQjCNHQc_TKBV7nAlGo7lAAWfVma8AdaA

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...n.com/&usg=AFQjCNHLeIJau-oIWd3lPYT5EnxXVHFGnA


----------



## canerodscom

Thanks Ken!


----------



## oldntired

I was going to suggest looking up Holescreek, but I see he has already been here.


----------



## Andre

Just two weeks ago I dropped my pair of Starrett dial calipers, the depth measuring rod hit my lathe chip pan and it jumped a tooth. I took the dial assembly off with a jewelers screwdriver and reassembled it with the dial hand oriented upwards and it's perfect now. Keith Rucker just uploaded a video on how to do it recently, I haven't yet watched it but it will probably help.


----------



## middle.road

My very first Starrett is tucked away in it's case mortally wounded. When I dropped it two of the pinion teeth sheared off.
I had traded a '74 Ford pickup tailgate for them back in '79. NIB. 
I contacted Starrett several years ago about repair and they estimated $150.00


----------



## astjp2

Do you want a few for parts?  I have about 10 that were scrapped due to age...Tim


----------

